

Gall–Peters projection - parenthesis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gall%E2%80%93Peters_projection

======
billpg
I'm not a fan of this projection. Africa and Greenland are both horribly
distorted in shape, and it makes it look like the best way to fly from Canada
to Norway is to head east, rather than north.

I say get rid of all flat maps-of-the-world from schools and replace them with
spherical maps.

(Edit: I just just meant maps of the world. Flat maps of single countries
where distortion is minimal can stay.)

~~~
parenthesis
Whilst I agree regarding globes as obviously the best representation, the
point of this projection is not to facilitate navigation, but to show how
insignificant in area North America and Western Europe really are in
comparison to the vast swaths of South America, Africa, and Asia.

